# Are your golf swing bad or good?



## willfant (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello my friends!

I would like to know if your golf swing is bad or good? 

I thought my golf swing was cursed until I found a good tips of my new friend John Addams. Really... My golf swing was very bad...

John Addams had the same problem than me, but he found a really good tips that improved him golf swing. And now my too...  

It's embarrased to say that but it's the true. 

That tips make me to add an additional 20 - 30 yards to my drive. What is very good for me! 

If you want to check out go to that site: How To Improve Golf Swing

It's free. There are no fees. That's the best!


----------

